# what will happen to the USA if gas doubles to 6.50 a gallon



## AR15MAN (Oct 3, 2010)

Folks... I have been watching the news the last couple of days on this Egypt thing. Just wondering why we dont get any opinons from the talking heads on what could happen if we see $6.50 gallon gas and how it will effect the USA economy ? Peoples dispossable income is drying up. It seems for me at least every thing i make is going towards food, housing, energy, commucation ( cell phone, computer, cable ) and medical. I dont see anything being bought extra in this country in the next few years. If we see 6.50 gallon gas or higher in the next year will we even be able to drive to work, buy food outside are growing zone ( how can we afford to truck the food all around the country ) ? It seems we will really hit some hard times. Just wondering what some of you guys think that are a lot smarter than me. WHAT WILL HAPPEN IF WE HAVE THE BIG MELT DOWN. Marty


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

We already saw it, when gas broke $4 consumption almost dropped in half, the housing crisis started, recession hit bottom, etc.


----------



## mymanimal (Feb 1, 2009)

My 2 cents. I live in a small town SE ND of about 500. Very few jobs in town and no more for 15 miles and up. Take a husband and a wife with kids for example and one works 30 miles away and one 60. By the time the kids get dropped off, picked up, couple of groceries on the way home you're looking at 180-185 miles/day. At 20 mpg that's 9 gallons at $3/gal. so 27 bucks a day just to get to and from work. How much do you make an hour? Decent jobs paying $15/hr is giving big oil your first 2 hours of labor each and every day. This is the norm in small towns and will only make the small towns smaller. As if small towns don't already have the deck stacked against them..... :eyeroll:


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

driving the honda fit will cost as much as driving the pickup does now.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

It would really help promote our presidents socialist agenda. Maybe it's all part of his plan for "change".


----------



## AR15MAN (Oct 3, 2010)

I think a guy like me will be giving up his 4 x 4 truck. problem is mine is a 2010. if gas gets 6.50 i will never be able to get rid of it. i think the only people that will be able to own a 4 x 4 truck will be the guys that make a living using it. no more people like me that owns one for hunting, pulling a boat etc. it will also take years for the economy to absorb all the used trucks on the market. I bet 90 % of the truck plants will close in 1 year if we have the big melt down. Marty


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Our Energy plan and agendas are so corrupt it is just disgusting.

Problem #1, the EPA. They are finally being looked at now by Congress. Diesel engines and hybrids should be the future. Put a 4 or 6 cylinder diesel in half tons and SUV's, get rid of all of the hoax EPA crap that is allegedly helping the environment, in reality it is hurting it while wasting fuel and putting more greenhouse gases out there. Hybrids and the like for cars. Increased economy, less consumption.

Problem #2, the various lobbies and the commodities markets. Go back or even increase the amount of oil the broker or speculator must have in their possession to trade. The oil industry has to be laughing at the environmentalists, every time they come up with some new piece of junk agenda it somehow ends up failing and causing more consumption. Look at California, you can't own a one ton pickup, or maybe even a diesel unless it is a commercial vehicle.

You are correct, the agenda by many is to have less large vehicles on the road. Some are enviro nuts, others are just the idiot do gooders who feel the roads would be safer if we were all forced to drive an 800lb puddle jumper.


----------



## mulefarm (Dec 7, 2009)

This will eliminate any laws to reduce or keep NR from hunting in ND.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

mulefarm said:


> This will eliminate any laws to reduce or keep NR from hunting in ND.


Even $4.00 a gal will start doing that.


----------



## AR15MAN (Oct 3, 2010)

i worked with some guys back in the 1980's when the economy was real bad and they bought a $20,000 ranger bass boat together. it worked out good for them. 5 guys put in 4000.00 each. every Jan 1 they would put 365 day slips in a hat and the days you picked was the days you could take it fishing. if you could not go on your day you could trade or let some one else use the boat that day . it worked great for them. i think they still do this deal today. i can see this happing in the future with boats, trucks, campers. there is not enough disspossable income to go out and buy this kind of stuff anymore. The companys that produce all of are lifes consumables no this, the plan is to take all of are extra money away from us. marty


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

the supply demand curve for gasoline is elastic but not completely so. For those of you who didn't have an economics course, look up the term elastic. From a practical perspective, demand will go down but not completely. People still have to get to work, but all the extra trips will stop. Food will be delivered to grocery stores, but it will cost a lot more. In general, it will hurt the economy. On the other hand, I remember when I was in the military driving to my new duty station through the central California valley in the early 70's during the oil crisis paying over $2 per gallon in the middle of nowhere. That would equal $9.82 per gallon today based on inflation from then until now. It is all a matter of historical perspective.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

History will repeat itself over and over. We just do not learn. The only things that will be worth anything
are the 3Gs; God, Gold and Guns.

TV says $5.00/gal. is the breaking point. So even at that level the economy will take a dive.

Good Luck.


----------



## rd51 (Jan 13, 2007)

Only the wealthiest "non-resident ditch whores" will come to ND.

I quote "non-resident ditch whores" from a highly educated fellow on this board that claims he's more educated than 98% of the people on this board! LOL!


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Below is and article that backs up what I have been saying ever since the government started the corn subsidies. You can't burn you food supply.

Ethanol Production Fueling 'Food Inflation'

While rising food prices have been a factor in recent riots in Egypt, Tunisia and elsewhere, the United States is continuing to increase its use of corn to make ethanol, pushing up grain and meat prices worldwide.

"The global economy is getting back on its feet, but so too is an old enemy: food inflation," The Wall Street Journal states in an editorial, noting that the United Nations benchmark index for food reached a record high in December, "raising fears of shortages and higher prices."

In 2001, only 7 percent of America's corn crop, about 707 million bushels, was used to make ethanol fuel for vehicles. By 2010, nearly 40 percent of American corn went for ethanol - almost 5 billion bushels out of total U.S. production of 12.4 billion bushels.

American farmers account for about 39 percent of global corn production, and about 16 percent of the crop is exported, so America's ethanol production can influence world prices.

March futures for corn recently hit a 30-month high of $6.67 a bushel, up from $4 a bushel a year ago.

Also, since 40 percent of U.S. corn production is used as animal feed, rising corn prices push up the cost of beef, poultry and other items as well.

"This trend is the deliberate result of policies designed to subsidize ethanol," and it "coincides with a growing consensus that ethanol achieves none of its alleged policy goals," The Journal observes.

Ethanol supporters claim it reduces American dependence on foreign oil, but a Cornell University scientist calculated that even if the entire American crop was used for ethanol, it would satisfy just 4 percent of our oil consumption.

And the Environmental Protection Agency has downplayed assertions that ethanol provides a cleaner source of energy than gasoline, saying it "has a minimal to negative impact on the environment," according to The Journal.

The American Thinker on Monday observed: "Today there is a global food shortage and sky-rocketing prices. This has become the underlying factor in the riots in Tunisia, Algeria and Egypt, where up to 56 percent of a person's income is dedicated to the acquisition of food. These riots are now leading to the upheaval of governments and the very real possibility of the ascendancy of the radical elements into control."

A significant factor "in the overall global food situation is the American decision to, in essence, burn food in its cars, a policy championed by the environmentalists since the 1990s," American Thinker also noted.

"There is no quicker way to foment riots and revolution than to deprive the populace of food, particularly when so much daily income goes into feeding oneself and one's family. The pictures we have seen in North Africa may well be repeated elsewhere throughout the world."

Noting that Congress recently voted to extend the $5 billion tax credit for blending ethanol into gasoline, The Journal concludes: "At a time when the world will need more corn and grains, it makes no sense to devote scarce farmland to make a fuel that exists only because of taxpayer subsidies and mandates.

"If food supplies tighten and prices keep rising, such a policy will soon become immoral."


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> In 2001, only 7 percent of America's corn crop, about 707 million bushels, was used to make ethanol fuel for vehicles. By 2010, nearly 40 percent of American corn went for ethanol - almost 5 billion bushels out of total U.S. production of 12.4 billion bushels.


What this doesn't tell you is the amount of increase in corn production specifically targeting ethanol production. The increased production was never intended for food production. Rough figures indicate that just under 1/2 of the 5 Billion that went for ethanol can be atributed to the increase in production(for the ethanol market) between "2001" and "2010".

$6.50 gas will kill the tourism industry and have a ripple effect to those businesses that support it. people will have to restrict their recreational travel. That will be a huge impact on this country. Fuel consumption will drop by necessity but unfortunatly the oil industry will not be willing to give up it's profits and will raise the price to conpensate and the vicious circle will continue.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

> oil industry will not be willing to give up it's profits and will raise the price to conpensate and the vicious circle will continue.


This sounds like what the government is doing to us! :eyeroll:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

New car sales in 1970, 8,399,000 total sales.
New care sales 2007, 7,618,000 total sales.

There is a 4.6% annual decline in vehicle sales since 1999. Domestic sales are actually 6.4%.
And the trend reached a high in 1978 and it's been falling ever since.

in 1975, the annual fuel used was 759 gallons per licensed driver.
in 2006, the annual fuel used was 653 gallons per licensed driver.

That's a difference of 13.36 billion gallons or 341 million barrels LESS gas we are using in 2006 vs 1975.
All of these numbers come from the US FHWA and Bureau of Transportation statistics.

http://www.bts.gov/publications/nationa ... tics/2008/

Still trying to make heads and tails out of how many vehicles are actually on the road.
http://www.bts.gov/publications/nationa ... 01_11.html

How can there be a declining sales level, even given the increased life span of cars from 5 years to 9 years. Yet the number of cars license increase at a faster rate of growth.

Someone in Washington and Detroit are blowing some pretty good smoke rings.

Basically, cars, have remained steady overall since 1980 at about 130,000,000 registered vehicles since 1980. The number of motorcylces and 4wheelers have sky-rocketed though.

Considering that cars have gone from 13.5 mpg to 22.1 mpg, even remaining even for the number of cars and the increased mileage from about 10400 to 14500 miles per year driven. That is 389 million barrels of gas. At 20 gallons of gas per 42 gallon barrel of oil, that's about 819 million barrels of oil annually. that's about 34.3 billion gallons annually. The exxon Valdez spilled 10.8 Million.

That's almost 3200 Exxon Valdez's as much oil we are NOT using in 2006 compared to 1975.

So it was commented to me.


> I don't think cars are the biggest consumer of fossil fuels. See the plastic industry for that (I think). Also, oil cost is driven by the world market, which has grown substantially in the last 30+ years. I don't know if the US is even ...the largest market any more.
> 
> Gotta consider the whole picture.


What I found..

some answers to that area.
http://cipet.gov.in/plastics_statics.html

http://www.madsci.org/posts/archives/20 ... .Ch.r.html

Asia and China are the largest consumers of plastic. The US is actually 3rd on that list.

So what gives


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

What those ethanol numbers also leave out is the biproducts, like CO2 and cattle feed. It also don't want to hear anything about subsidies for ethanol and biodiesel either. Tell me what it costs to have a carrier group patrolling every shipping route in the world.

I think a smaller blend of ethanol would be the way to go. Bio diesel has filtering issues. Hate it all you want, we need it for energy independence.


> the supply demand curve for gasoline is elastic but not completely so


I don't think it is elastic at all. As mentioned the producers, and politicians know where the peak is. There are so many influences on the price that I don't think there is a way for it to really go down or have some sort of controls on it. It would take an agreement from so many parties, some of which have no interest in helping the West at all that is is just a large monopoly now.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Personally I think the gov should stop subsidizing ethanol and see if it could stand on its own merit! Witch it may once they stop enough U.S. production along with other so called initiatives to make gas prices go through the roof. We do need to change our way of producing power but it needs to be done gradually, not ruin our Nation trying to do it overnight. I believe strongly that anything that the gov thinks it needs to subsidize it is not profitable and probably will not be in the near future if it where some enterprising company would work with it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

You won't need to worry about NR hunters nor will you need to worry about hunting your self. The cost of food will go so high and in the USA with a year like this one your going to have all you can do to heat the home and eat. If you can't walk to work or ride a bike you probably won't work as ypou can not afford to travel to work.

What may happen is the revolt. But I doubt that as there isn't any leaders any place in America worth a hill of beans for brains or who can unite all the Americans with different agendas.

Most all industry that is still left in America will close their doors any way. Even with minium wages paided they could not afford the cost of shipping raw materials, heat and other cost like electric not to mention shipping to places when people could not afford the product any way.

Even farming will be a thing of the past excet for the farmers family and they will probably go back to useing horses to farm the food they need to keep them selves alive.

But again maybe the future will see heads come out in the sun shine and relize that electric cars/trucks are not the answer for rual America. Maybe to save the industry the auto companys will start making motors that will run on hrydgen, soy bean oil, sun flower oil and some thing like gasoline will ruin a motor.

Will be a increase in pet food cost also, not for the pets but the elderly on fixed incomes trying to afford to eat. Country people will shoot their food when ever they like. 
States crying about money whoases today will not have any fish and game enforcers as they could not afford the fuel to get them from place to place.

 Al


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I would go back to riding a horse! Of course I no longer own a saddle... Hunting and fishing would become a matter of survival, for myself and others in need. 
I believe that there would still be law enforcement for fish and game, the government would just do what it does best-raise taxes. Keeping up with the rampant off season poaching would be impossible though. A man with a starving family will provide for that family. Most of rural America would fall into this category. There would come a point when a man refused to stand by and see people around him going hungry. I imagine that hungry folks who don't hunt or fish would pool gas money for the sportsmen who bring them game.
I know that Obama and others are doing a good job of creating unrest and an unstable economy, let's just hope that things don't go this far.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

:lol: What short memorys.

*"I know that Obama and others are doing a good job of creating unrest and an unstable economy, let's just hope that things don't go this far."*

Gas prices over 2.00 a gallon here in the USA statrted under GWB. Job losses and the resession started under GWB. The Banks failing started under GWB. Even the bank bail outs started under GWB.

So it isn't just Obama and others creating unrest and an unstable economy.

I haven't seen the newly elect GOP menbers do any thing yet either. OK they dd have a vote to repell the Health care bill a waste of tax payers time as it would never get signed by the president.

 Al


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

And don't forget which group went into power in '06 and the one's that where put into charge to push rediculious loans using a law that was voted in during the late 90's.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Not to mention a war we are paying for YET and the cost to rebuild from said war over WMD's which still have not been found.

 Al


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

The way I remember it both political parties voted to go to war on maybe less than accurate info. Then instead of completing the mission they have messed around with it ever since. I believe you don't get into a fight unless you mean to finish it.

Back to the subject:

It looks like Mubarak may be stepping down and the $6.50 gas may be put off for a while! :beer: 
Of course we don't want to waste a good crisis!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

dakotashooter2 said:


> > In 2001, only 7 percent of America's corn crop, about 707 million bushels, was used to make ethanol fuel for vehicles. By 2010, nearly 40 percent of American corn went for ethanol - almost 5 billion bushels out of total U.S. production of 12.4 billion bushels.
> 
> 
> *What this doesn't tell you is the amount of increase in corn production specifically targeting ethanol production. The increased production was never intended for food production.* Rough figures indicate that just under 1/2 of the 5 Billion that went for ethanol can be atributed to the increase in production(for the ethanol market) between "2001" and "2010".
> ...


That corn wasn't raised on land that magically appeared. It was raised on land that would have raised a food grain. Even if the intent was not to raise the corn for food it displaced a food grain. If you raise corn on land that otherwise would have been wheat you impact the food available. I may have said the same thing in every sentence, but I guess that's what it takes to get people to understand. I know producers use the excuse "this corn wasn't intended for you to eat".


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Just becuase x amount of corn goes to ethanol production doesnt mean thats the only thing that comes of that amount. There is still the by products of gluton and ddg's going back to livestock production so its not totally lost. Just throwin that out there incase any of you are ignoring that thought.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

MY BAD!



ShineRunner said:


> It looks like Mubarak may be stepping down and the $6.50 gas may be put off for a while!
> Of course we don't want to waste a good crisis!





> I think it is fair to say that a lot of the higher-echelon government jobs, particularly in the Federal Government, are sui generis. Therefore, it is not necessarily fair to expect the people who fill those jobs to have prior experience that is directly on point. Often, the best candidate for the job might not even have much or any experience that is directly relevant in that field, but we can safely assume that intellectual capacity and general managerial experience will prevent any truly epic screw-ups from occurring.
> 
> Apparently, being the Director of the CIA is not one of those jobs.
> 
> In case you missed it, Leon Panetta was called before Congress today and asked to explain exactly what in the world is going on over in Egypt. His answer was, essentially, "No worries, Mubarak will be stepping down by the end of the day." As you may have noticed, that did not happen. This raised the rather obvious question of where the Director of the CIA got this thoroughly erroneous information that he gave to Congress. It turns out, he got it from the same place the rest of us got it: from watching his television.


Gas prices are stable in NC so far today at average 3.09 per gallon for regular. But with this "new" News it probably want stay there for long even with the lower barrel price and reserves. :eyeroll:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Around here vacant land (not seen a crop in many years) were suddenly being put back in production. Fields all around me that once were just over gown farm fields have been in production for 10 years now by the biggest crop farmer in the area who rents crop ground in 3 counties now. Last fall there were six combines in the corn next door to me and another 6 across the road. It Sure has did wonders for the deer and turkeys. The deer have a place to to feed all summer long and after the crop is off the deer and turkeys spend all winter in the fields cleaning up.

 Al


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

At 6.50 we will collapse.What this country needs to do is call back all out of country personnel and become a seperratist country.I dont give a shnit about the middle east,in fact lets just kick the sheet out of Saudi and take the oil and be the a-holes they all think we are.Im tired of the U.S.A being treated like some little tit baby because we dont want to piss people off.I feel like all my relatives who fought for this country are or would be embarrassed with what we have given up.Why do we care about paying back China,piss on our debt what are they going to do?Oh wait could it be to many U.S corperations doing bidness.I dont know about you all but I dont make enough money to give a rats azz about the new world order,which I first heard of from George the 1st (and in a ministry song)and now being brought up by the left wing.Its time to say screw the rest of the world and just take care of us,they dont like us anyway.GILLBILLY. :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## AR15MAN (Oct 3, 2010)

It is going to be interesting to see what will happen to the countrys roads when there is no gas tax support the up keep of roads . I heard there is work being done on a computer chip that fits in every ones car and the reader will put on every mile of the road. will record how many miles you drive every day and you will be taxed for usage. no matter if you drive a car, truck or horse. the goverement is going to come up with some ingenious ways to get are money. I also think the govrment will control all the natural resources that we have. There will be no state resources. I was borned and raised in IL for the last 45 years ( Obama country ) and i can tell you he has his a eyes on ND oil fields AND OTHER STATES NATURAL RESOURCES. marty


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

[quote="AR15MAN"I ] heard there is work being done on a computer chip that fits in every ones car and the reader will put on every mile of the road. will record how many miles you drive every day and you will be taxed for usage. no matter if you drive a car, truck or horse. the goverement is going to come up with some ingenious ways to get are money. [/quote]

If it comes to that everyone will go most places on foot. I know I will when I can if gas gets to 6.50 a gallon.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I am guessing the coyotes would take over because nobody is gonna drive around and shoot them off the roads. Their is an up side to every down.

Bring on the snowshoes and earn them buggers.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

If the goverment did come up with some sort of chip. It wouldn't be to long and there would be blocking chips sold or chip over rides. Nope don't think the goverement would do that. Just raise the fees to licence modes of transport would be so much easier.

 Al


----------



## AR15MAN (Oct 3, 2010)

Maybe over the long run gas will get cheaper with all of these dictators getting kicked out of office. The people over in these oil rich nations will want more freedom, spend more money and want to sale there oil to make more money ? Marty


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

1970s...Now we have a reason to build an electric car.
2000s...Now we have a reason to build an electric car.
2010s...Now...where's that electric car we've been working on?


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

It is probably in some oil company or speculator's file cabinet. Like the super carbs that were around. I don't blame the oil companies I blame the speculators and politicians. Some oil exec was on the news a while back saying that the profits are great but they don't even want the prices this high. Too much of a good thing.

If gas is $6.50, diesel will be well over $7.00 a gallon, this will literally shut down most of the shipping industry. $100 won't buy much at the grocery store. Obama likes this, it is just a way to stuff more non sense green and biomass stuff down our throat. He has to pay back GE and other companies that put him in office. It isn't just Obama, pretty much all of our politicians at the federal level are in on the take.

While prices are going through the roof our leaders are doing everything they can to make sure they stay high. Tier 4 emissions crap, drilling bans, no refinery permits, etc. I wish ND would just ignore the federal government and just build a couple of refineries.

The so called PhD that did the research on diesel emissions has turned out to be a fraud. Funny this isn't on the news, emissions being exaggerated by 340%????
http://co2insanity.com/2010/10/07/carb-diesel-emissions-overestimated-340/


----------



## AR15MAN (Oct 3, 2010)

I THINK THE MELT DOWN IS ON ITS WAY. Just in the last 30 days things have gone down hill really bad. My computer got a viruis and I have a computer service I can call that helps me on the phone clean it up. Guy From India helped me. Alright guy. We were talking on the phone while he was fixing my computer and i said that the world has gone nuts and he said yes even you guys in America are rioting in the streets in this town called Madison ? He said were is that at ? I said will not really a riot but protest going on with the state goverment and state workers over the budget. He says every one over here in India and around the world says were unraveling and fighting in the streets. Goes to show you every one is wishing us bad. I have been thinking of the billions of dollars we spent since WWII helping all of these other countries and for what ? Man just think of that money THE GOVERMENT HAS ****** AWAY AND STILL PISSING AWAY EVERY DAY. Marty


----------



## cutt-down (Oct 16, 2010)

TK33 said:


> It is probably in some oil company or speculator's file cabinet. Like the super carbs that were around. http://co2insanity.com/2010/10/07/carb-diesel-emissions-overestimated-340/


In my hometown during the mid-80's a lady purchased a Ford Grenada. Said car was getting over 100mpg. After about a month Ford came to the dealership with a problem. The car that lady purchased had a prototype carb on it & they wanted it back. After all the negotiations the lady ended up getting a new car FREE! Never saw those carbs on the market did ya?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

*In my hometown during the mid-80's a lady purchased a Ford Grenada.*

An urban myth. With the heat that the auto companies are getting from the feds to build cars that get better milage and their sales lagging just a year or so ago they would not keep some thing like that under wraps . Even with money from the big oil companies to pay them to not use such a carb fuel injector or other VOO DOO device.

Also would have had to been one stupid lady to trade a high MPG car like that Just for abrand new one too.

 Al


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Drive less.
Eat out less.
Fish closer to home.
Consider buying an electric scooter. 

And buy gas at whatever the price is, just like everyone else, so we can get to work.

And cuss the speculators. For driving up the cost of fuel even when the supply is still there and there is no honest reason for the crazy price jump. Pure panic speculation driven prices.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

At $6.50 the crack pots will start taking potshots at our bigshot........................

At $6.50 I'll be buying a couple cows & a horse, planting potatos and a garden, learning to can, stocking up on gunpowder and acquiring a taste for coyote................


----------



## jchedj (Jan 6, 2008)

What " I " find truly amazing is just " HOW MANY " people don't realize this is not a "SUPPLY " Issue but a corporate ponzi scheme
developed by Wall St commodity brokers with the " What if syndrome...would it cost to re supply...."
These ponzi schemes are now LEGAL , thanks to the LAWYERS WHO MAKE UP THE US Govt, make the Lobbyists groups ,in this former nation known as AMERICA.

In the past when a President performed a criminal act the people , not the media ....the people demanded the removal of the President...remember NIXON and Watergate. What happened to those Americans who went into action against corruption ?
The federal judge instructed OBAMA that it illegal to stop the offshore drilling , Obama refuses to obey the LAW and the people ?
What are the people doing about it ?

This is not the country that I fought for as a US Military Combat Veteran

In order to destroy Frankenstein's monster , the people must set fire to the Monsters castle.....


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Agreed... The high prices are due to speculation and not supply issues. Greedy investors don't care about the long term effects of such actions they are just concerned about lining their pockets now, based on peoples fears and at the nations expense. I'm not familiar with how oil is traded but if it is a daily thing it shouldn't be. That makes the price more volitile than the fuel it's used for.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Most Americans have a very short term memory. Most do not even remember what the profits the oil companies were making when the gas prices were so high. To those who have forgot. It was record setting. It reminds me of a joke. I will modify it a little bit.

What do you call 100 lawyers at the bottom of the ocean?

A good day.

What do you call half of the oil speculators and half of the oil big wigs at the bottom of the ocean?

A good start!

One more to lawyers
How can you tell it is really cold out?

A lawyer has his hands in his own pockets.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

jchedj 
You should respond to the post I have some where here "Who will you follow when the revolt starts?"

I had only one responce to the question. Becareful, you may get a knock on your door if i remember right.

By the way I will follow the man/woman that was down and out and no home as they know what many elder and young Americans are faceing today.

I remember the huge profits and who it was that didn't want an excessive profit tax imposed too.

Unleaded regular here today is $3.55.9, diesel is at $3.95.9.

Guest room has been getting filled with can goods and other things that keep well. Not going to have guest as they would have to drive to visit.

 Al


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

$6.50 would be REAL expensive, but honestly would not affect my driving habits. I would still be hunting every weekend in the Fall and going to the cabin in the Summer. People need to budget for what is important to them. I am younger and don't have a family however which makes it a little easier to do that. I always try to keep down wasteful trips to stores, etc. I go grocery shopping about once every three or four months. A huge freezer is awesome.

The affect on my company, however, would be greatly felt. On any given day I have 3-4 vans driving all over the metro, probably close to 1500 miles a week between them all. However, the estimating software I use updates its prices monthly, and as gas goes up, so does the cost of our services so it would kind of off set. And the consumer really doesn't pay for our services insurance companies do, so business volume would not necessarily be affected.

I look for upside potential if prices went that high, even though I don't want them to. But if they do, online shopping is going to be HUGE and investing in companies that do a high volume of online sales could help you offset SOME of the expense.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> You should respond to the post I have some where here "Who will you follow when the revolt starts?"





> I had only one responce to the question. Becareful, you may get a knock on your door if i remember right.


Yup Alley, that was me. Your out of the woods now though and don't have to bring it up. Jesse Jackson Not only brought it up today he encouraged a revolt. Someone mentioned what side are we on. Not to worry I think all of us are on the side that is armed best.    We should have held off a couple of years until the liberals aborted more of their own.


----------



## jchedj (Jan 6, 2008)

We do not have to go back very far in time to see how many times Wall St Traders artificially raised fuel prices based on pure speculation. What slays me is just how many nimrods follow the " fads " instead of the truth. I've asked strangers on the street questions about " what happened 60 days ago , and no one can answer me"

In 2006 the fuel prices shot up because we had little supply. WHY ? we did not upgrade or expand our refining capabilites.Last new refinery built 25 years ago. 4 yrs ago we started refurbishing refineries in TX and Louisiana

In 2007 when the ARABS cut back on production the little yankee from Kenny BUNK PORT Maine told the oil companies to start drilling offshore and increase our crude supply , we got more raw oil but our gasoline supply did not increase because we did not have the refining capacity for the increased load *BUT* fuel prices went down.

In 2008 the vermin of Wall St dropped the prices of Natural Gas to where Indonesia was able to ship in on tankers Liqufied Natural Gas cheaper than it was for us to produce it and I lost my job with 32,000 other Texas oil and gas workers.

Why can't the people of America pay attention to the truth of the ponzi scheme....because it is not as entertaining as " dancing with the Morons and American Idiot".

As long as people behave like domestic white turkeys in the rain ........Frankensteins Monster will rule the castle , He has nothing to fear from the villagers or their IDIOT.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I thought it was George Bush and Dick Cheneys fault those guys are unstoppable...


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

dakotashooter2 said:


> At $6.50 I'll be buying a couple cows


That may not be possible either I heard that the number of cattle in the US was at an all time low so expect beef prices to shoot up soon.


----------

